# Door Unlock/Lock Icon Suggestion



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it just me or is the door lock Icon too small and hard to reach? I really wish they put the icon much larger over by the camera button on the left side. I am not even sure why the button for the rear facing camera is even a prioritized icon? I use that WAY less than I use door unlock/lock.
Seems pretty dumb.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Drhalo said:


> Is it just me or is the door lock Icon too small and hard to reach? I really wish they put the icon much larger over by the camera button on the left side. I am not even sure why the button for the rear facing camera is even a prioritized icon? I use that WAY less than I use door unlock/lock.
> Seems pretty dumb.


And one step further.......if walk away lock is "off" (such as at home in the garage), that door lock icon should be yellow to draw attention that the lock system, although locked during your next drive, is not in a normal fully automatic mode.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Mike said:


> And one step further.......if walk away lock is "off" (such as at home in the garage), that door lock icon should be yellow to draw attention that the lock system, although locked during your next drive, is not in a normal fully automatic mode.


I find the icon just fine but I like your color idea. I use walk away lock solely but someone using the key card needs to be reminded that they will have to lock the car. Thus, if a phone isn't detected, the icon should change color even if walk away lock is enable since the phone isn't being used as the key and manual locking will be required.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> I find the icon just fine but I like your color idea. I use walk away lock solely but someone using the key card needs to be reminded that they will have to lock the car. Thus, if a phone isn't detected, the icon should change color even if walk away lock is enable since the phone isn't being used as the key and manual locking will be required.


That's a great idea.

The changed color would really be helpful for me.

I've ranted many times about the need for the walk away lock (option) to be tied to the Homelink dialog box, so that when my garage door automatically opens (via the Homelink dialog box), the walk away lock is disabled (because I would choose that option)......and when I leave home and the garage door automatically closes, the walk away lock automatically is re-enabled (again, because I would choose that option).

I've lost count of the number of times I park at the YMCA and have to go back to the car to turn on the stupid walk away lock option as I don't lock my car at home in my garage.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Drhalo said:


> Is it just me or is the door lock Icon too small and hard to reach? I really wish they put the icon much larger over by the camera button on the left side. I am not even sure why the button for the rear facing camera is even a prioritized icon? I use that WAY less than I use door unlock/lock.
> Seems pretty dumb.


While I agree it's too small and/or in the wrong spot, I use the rear facing camera all the time. Being able to use the rear view camera at any speed is a feature I really appreciate.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Drhalo said:


> Is it just me or is the door lock Icon too small and hard to reach? I really wish they put the icon much larger over by the camera button on the left side. I am not even sure why the button for the rear facing camera is even a prioritized icon? I use that WAY less than I use door unlock/lock.
> Seems pretty dumb.


I forgot that you can even press the icon...and realize I have never needed to manually lock or unlock. So I'm curious why you need to use it so often. That might be why it is placed in a less accessible location


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Dropping off/picking up a passenger is one of the reasons I use it. I don't put it in Park since that triggers other events.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Mike said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> The changed color would really be helpful for me.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I leave walk away lock on all the time - even in my garage. I always have my phone with me so the car locking when I walk away isn't an issue.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I believe the lock icon did get a pinch bigger in v9. I haven’t give this one much thought as the only time I tap the icon is to pick someone up after I have already been driving which is infrequent for me.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I leave walk away lock on always and think it is great the way it is. Most the time I will use the app to turn on climate control 5-10 minutes before I am leaving. At the same time I will use the app to unlock the car, then when leaving I can just remove the charger without doing anything else, get in and leave. Very convenient!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> Interesting. I leave walk away lock on all the time - even in my garage. I always have my phone with me so the car locking when I walk away isn't an issue.


It's all personal taste and I'd like the _option _to exercise it in this instance.

I like to "putter" on the car while in my garage and my phone is only on when I drive the car, at all other times it's off (I know, weird).


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

raptor said:


> Dropping off/picking up a passenger is one of the reasons I use it. I don't put it in Park since that triggers other events.


Huh, I do the opposite. I always put it in park when dropping off and picking up passengers. I found the beeping to be way too annoying otherwise. I've forgotten that the lock icon exists, other than on the phone app.


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I forgot that you can even press the icon...and realize I have never needed to manually lock or unlock. So I'm curious why you need to use it so often. That might be why it is placed in a less accessible location


I drop the kids off constantly at the side of the road and I do not put the car in park. I have to remember to unlock it or in their haste to jump out they keep pushing the button.


----------



## Blue333 (Apr 21, 2019)

Just took delivery of my M3 yesterday and cannot figure out how to manually unlock the doors if you are sitting inside the car. I had the experience where my wife had gotten out of the car while I was sitting in the driver's seat, and when she went to open the door to reenter, it was locked. I searched the display for an unlock icon but could not find it, so I reached across and opened the door. That's fine, but what if someone wanted to get in a rear door? There has to be a way to easily unlock all the doors from the inside. I am sure someone here can point to the error of my ways...


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Ive never used the lock/unlock "button"


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Blue333 said:


> Just took delivery of my M3 yesterday and cannot figure out how to manually unlock the doors if you are sitting inside the car. I had the experience where my wife had gotten out of the car while I was sitting in the driver's seat, and when she went to open the door to reenter, it was locked. I searched the display for an unlock icon but could not find it, so I reached across and opened the door. That's fine, but what if someone wanted to get in a rear door? There has to be a way to easily unlock all the doors from the inside. I am sure someone here can point to the error of my ways...


 Instead of the screen icon, you can use the Park button on the end of gear selector to unlock the doors. Depending upon how you have it configured it will either unlock on the first or second press. From the manual:

Unlock on Park
When you stop Model 3 and engage the Park gear, you can choose to unlock all doors. To turn this feature on or off, touch Controls > Locks > Unlock on Park.
Note: If set to OFF, you can unlock all doors by pressing the Park button a second time after engaging the Park gear.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

@Long Ranger, thanks for the reminder on this feature. I remember reading about it in the manual but had forgotten all about it since I seldom use it.


----------

